# I wish that 2009 will come plenty of joy, health and love.



## mixina

Hello to everyone!

How I can say in Hungarian:

I wish that 2009 will come plenty of joy, health and love.
Warm Regards.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello mixina!

I had to "rewrite" your message a bit but of course the point is the same:

*Kívánom, hogy 2009 bőséggel hozzon örömet, szeretet és jó egészséget!*
(I wish that 2009 bring plenty of joy, love and good health.)
*Baráti üdvözlettel*: 
(I had a problem here, because "warm" cannot be used in Hungarian, so I put "with friendly regards". If you are not a friend, it'll have to be modified.) 
(It should be followed by the name of sender)

Is it going to be OK?


----------



## mixina

Dear Zsanna,

It's great! Thanks a lot for your help.

Have a nice end of year and a better begginning


----------



## Zsanna

Thank you, mixina, the same to you!


----------

